# Best Homeowner Chainsaw



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Best Homeowner Chainsaw - UPDATE*

This isn't exactly the kind of power tool this forum is about but here goes anyway. I ran over the handle end of my Stihl 009L Chainsaw and busted it up bad. It can't be used. The motor, bar, chain, and all the working mechanics are still great. I've been looking for an 009L that has a junk motor but no luck. So, I'm in the market for a new or used complete saw. I have a large Homelite that I love but I rarely use it because it is only for big stuff. I always would grab the 009L for most jobs around the yard. Anyway, I'd like a good small 14" - 16" saw. Which brand should I look at?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

There's a few on EvilBay.......

Handle: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-009L-009-L-handle-and-recoil-housing_W0QQitemZ170330863008QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27a882b5a0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that one. It's only the left half and it doesn't have the throttle trigger. Not much better than mine.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I love using My Dad's 009....... I think I've used it more than he has...LOL It's a great little saw for occasional use


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Every tree cutter I seen uses the Stihl brand*

I've got 3 Poulans, one is a 14" from Tractor Supply Corp. at $120 or so, can't remember exactly. It always starts and has cut thru 14" Oaks.
TSC also carries Husquvarna chain saws. A Craftsman is a Poulan or used to be anyway. I never had a Husquvara chainsaw, but had their 450 WR Motorcycle. White knuckles all the way!:laughing: Their chainsaws should be just as good?:blink: bill
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...geSize=12&catLevel=1&categoryIdAncestor=54728


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

My order of preference, Husqvarna, Stihl, Echo, Poulan. 
I don't recommend Homelite, McCulloch.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

johnv51 said:


> My order of preference, Husqvarna, Stihl, Echo, Poulan.
> I don't recommend Homelite, McCulloch.


I second that. I have used my father-in-law's husqvarna a few times and that thing is far and away the best. I have a poulan and for the amount I use it it's great.


----------



## Trencher (May 8, 2009)

*Trencher*

And I'll third it. I use a husqvarna's for all felling and woodland work. They're good quality build, very reliable and have great performance.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I got a little Husqvarna 142 last year. it was such an amazing saw for the $, I went to get one for my dad this year... they quit making it! The guy at Tractor Supply thought that it was too good - cut back on sales of their high end saws. :furious: (just his opinion).
The factory still sells rebuilt versions for less than $200. I think I'll get another...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

"never had a Husquvara chainsaw, but had their 450 WR Motorcycle. White knuckles all the way!"

Hey woodenthings,
Look like this:







Mike Hawkins
Just picked this one up last week. 1972. 
Just for the record, I have owned a couple of stihl's and have had excellent service from them. Current one is an 026 super.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Oh, to be young again!*

They made 250's and 450's, CR and WRs :thumbsup: CRs for motocross and WR's for enduros. Which is that one you have? Very cool! There is not another sound like those bikes, just like Harleys they have a unique sound. I miss mine, but I'd probably never ride it like I stole it!:blink: Thanks, bill


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Mike, I grew up on dirt bikes (yz 125). But I didn't even know Husky made them till about 3 weeks ago (I'm a moron)... neighbor bought one. They just weren't in my area, I guess. 
(He won the local race on it - $1200).

Oh, and *TS3660*, I've found the Husky chainsaw reviews to be pretty accurate. There's some good ones, and a few clunkers. The best cheaper Husky was (in my opinion) the 142. 
I'm not real sure about the other brands.
Good Luck.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wooden,
Mine is a WR. I also have an 83 cr 250. Clarion, here's a link for some husky history:
http://www.huskyclub.com/
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

If you want new I would definitely consider Echo for a homeowner saw based on their 5 year warranty. I have one of their brush cutters and it has been practically indestructible for years. I have craigslist finds because they are so cheap with my current regular saws being an almost new Homelite Pro 4620c and a Stihl 036 Pro with a 20" bar that needed a little cleaning up and used to be my Ripsaw powerhead. Also, consider where you can get the saw serviced if you can't do it yourself and don't want to drive long distances.


----------



## Termite (Jun 12, 2009)

Husqvarna and Stihl make good pro saws but homeowner saws not so good. I would suggest Dolmar-Makita or Redmax. In cheaper saws these are constructed better. Redmax 3800 for $249 on Ebay is a great small saw. Cuts good on wood to about twelve inches. 
Check out The Arboristsite for a lot of good information.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Echo makes good lawn equipment. Most of the pros around here have trailers full of their stuff.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Stihl 028WB that I got from my grandfathers estate. Loved it so much that I bought a 290 Farm Boss last fall. Never imagined how much I would use them this year. By the way I also have a Poulan 3700 that was my dads that I haven't used in a couple of years. I really don't like it. My son has a Echo and I find the bar not to my liking. Will probably get either another Stihl or a Husky next year as I want something I can put a 25 inch bar on. Also have an Echo pole saw but try not to have to use it much.
David


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I found a used housing on ebay for $40 and put my saw back together. I also found I needed to replace the gas line and the air breather line. The saw is good as new now.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad you were able to find the parts. I have had to replace the gas line on all my older saws at least once. Something about a gas oil mix just seems to break down the line.
David


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

The saw works great except the old housing had 009L (2.5 CI) stamped on the plate and the new housing, although identical in size and function, has 009 (2.3 CI) stamped on the plate. So, now my saw isn't as powerful as it used to be. :laughing:


----------

